# Inexpensive pump for water changes?



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just started using RO water in my 30g tank. After the first water change I am less than happy about having to move 15 gallons of water from my storage container into the tank 1 gallon at a time. 

What is a good, inexpensive pump I could use to pump the RO water from my storage container into the tank? It doesn't need to be quiet since it will only be used during water changes. 

I would like to have the option of using this on my 75g also so it would need to be able to pump a minimum of a 4 ft head with a decent flow rate.

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Mag Drive pumps are perfect for this application. I use a Mag 12 myself, 3/4 in hose slips right on the threaded output side and the pump can tolerate running dry for a few min, perfect for those longer water change runs. Most any of the Mail order places carry them. Marine Depot has charts with output curves.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

I've been using the Quiet One 1200 trouble free for several months to change my water. It takes less then 5 minutes to move 30 gallons of water with 4'-5' of head. At $17.59 the price can't be beat.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Rolo and Gnatster,

Thanks for the help! I appreciate the Marine Depot info. The power curves are a big help in determining the pump I will get. I didn't want to over/under size the pump.

I was actually thinking about the Quiet One 1200. It had been the cheapest one I had found. I had priced it between $20-25 (US) depending on the source. For $17.59 I am going to give it a shot and it looks like delivery shouldn't take too long either. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

My experience with pumps, learning by errors made, indicates don't buy the smaller flow capacity pump - buy the next model up. You can always determine flow using ball valves etc.

The Jebo Lifetech pumps are pretty good - I have been using one for a couple of years with no issues.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I also havce the quiet one pump but find it to be anything but quiet. As a water changing helper, it should be perfect and the price is excellent. My problem with them though, is that they are a little noisy. My tanks are in my bedroom so the noise at night, from anything, can be a problem. In another room or maybe inside a cabinet though, I don't think the noise would even be heard. HTH


----------

